# Anyone else like this video?



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

My thoughts on the video: Trevor Brazille is a world class horseman, Texaco is one of the top five calf roping horses ever to stand under a saddle and Trevor did not train him bridleless he is just showing that with proper training a top horse can be sane and rideable without gimmicks.


----------



## Honeysuga (Sep 1, 2009)

I had no Idea about either, thanks for letting me know who they are. Had no idea how Texaco was trained, I just like to see that a roping horse can be ridden bridleless, that they do not "need the leverage of the bit" or "need the leverage of the tie down" to be a sucessful roping horse. Thanks for your input Kevin.


----------



## rocky pony (Oct 5, 2007)

Agreed, very impressive. I saw it on FHotD too =)
Love to see things like this.


----------



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

Honeysuga said:


> I had no Idea about either, thanks for letting me know who they are. Had no idea how Texaco was trained, I just like to see that a roping horse can be ridden bridleless, that they do not "need the leverage of the bit" or "need the leverage of the tie down" to be a sucessful roping horse. Thanks for your input Kevin.


My point is that the TOP pair in the WORLD do not need a bit and tiedown ALL the time. That does NOT mean that just anyone is going to climb up on thier nag and go rope calves without a bridle. Texaco is not a young horse and he has done the exact same thing several THOUSAND times.


----------



## Juniper (May 4, 2007)

I really enjoyed that video, thanks


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

awsome video, and i love that he can go brideless. Trevor is one of my favorites.


----------



## shmurmer4 (Dec 27, 2008)

Their connection, percision and speed is amazing. They both know and understand what is necessary, and they trust that each knows their job.


----------



## PechosGoldenChance (Aug 23, 2009)

MAN!!!! That was cool.


----------



## Honeysuga (Sep 1, 2009)

kevinshorses said:


> My point is that the TOP pair in the WORLD do not need a bit and tiedown ALL the time. That does NOT mean that just anyone is going to climb up on thier nag and go rope calves without a bridle. Texaco is not a young horse and he has done the exact same thing several THOUSAND times.


I get your point Kevin. I just like seeing that it is possible, I know not everyone can do it, but that level of riding and training can definitely be something to strive towards, not that everyone and every horse can reach it nor should they make the whole bridleless thing the main focus, it is not.


----------



## ChloeButler09 (May 2, 2010)

i hate watching these vids,makes me sad thinking all that poor calf does id run get tied up and has to do it all again !


----------



## Honeysuga (Sep 1, 2009)

LOL, if you watch those calves they are veryyyy well cared for. You will even see those old cow pokes at the chutes petting and cooing at them so they dont get too worked up... if it was between being tied up and such like one of those calves and to get to go home and munch on grass and grain or being a meat cow and living on a feedlot, I would much rather have to deal with a cowboy jumping on me...


----------



## Fowl Play (Sep 22, 2009)

To me, this video represents what a well trained horse and a talented horseman can do. It didn't just happen: it took many repetitions and lots of practice, which shows dedication on the part of both of them. 

To me, the cowboy and horse deserve 2 thumbs up for doing that.


----------



## Honeysuga (Sep 1, 2009)

^^Exactly.


----------



## PechosGoldenChance (Aug 23, 2009)

Quote: "I would much rather have to deal with a cowboy juming on me"

I love this haha.


----------



## IllComeALopin (Apr 6, 2010)

I just wanted to add that I lived the video. 
That horse does the same thing over and over and over. He should know his job by now.

Just remember this horse, just like Stacy Westalls: 
a) was trained to the 9s with a bit, and one with leverage to boot.
b) eventually you have to put the bridle and shank bit back in its mouth to get that collection and responsivness again. I'd be willing to bet they ride 99% of the time with a bit in (likely with leverage) and 1% of the time bridless.


----------

